# Applet läuft 'nur' auf der JVM



## lauterunfug (24. Jun 2004)

Hallo erstmal

Die Forensuche hat nix ergeben, deshalb hier die Frage:

Ich habe mit JBuilder ein Projekt in ein .jar-File exportiert und in html eingebunden. Das Applet läuft mit der JMV einwandfrei. Deaktiviere ich aber im Browser (IExplorer 6.0.28)die JVM, läuft das Applet nicht mehr. Wie finde ich heraus, was ich in meinem Java-Code ändern muss, damit es auch unter Microsoft VM läuft (Applet muss unter Microsoft VM laufen können!!)?

Includes:
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;
import java.applet.*;
import java.util.Vector;
import java.lang.Exception;

also kein swing verwendet!

Gibt es da Tools, die man zur Überprüfung verwenden kann?
Oder kann man mit dem JBuilder die java-klassen so in ein .jar-file builden, dass es mit der Microsoft VM kompatibel wird?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2004)

Schaue mal bitte in die FAQ, dort wird Dein Problem behandelt.
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=4936


----------



## lauterunfug (24. Jun 2004)

danke. ich versuche, das zu verstehen... ;-)


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2004)

Sollten sich dennoch Fragen aufwerfen, nur zu! :wink:


----------



## lauterunfug (24. Jun 2004)

Ich habe mir nun zusätzlich die Version 1.1.8 des JVM installiert. Im JBuilder habe ich den als Standardplugin genommen. Danach hat er mir einige Funktionen angezeigt, die nicht mehr funzten (u.a. ein paar Math-Funktionen). All diese Fehler konnte ich beheben. Doch beim Compilieren kam folgende Fehlermeldung:

"Wrong Major Version Number"

Sagt dir das was?


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Jun 2004)

Hm, das hatte ich auch schon _einmal_. Allerdings kann ich mich jetzt nicht mehr an den Zusammenhang erinnern. ???:L 
Ich vermute mal, das es in irgendeiner Weise zu einer Mischung der beiden SDK-Versionen kommt. Welcher Art weiß ich jetzt nicht. Versuche mal bitte das Applet auf der Console zu kompilieren, also ganz ohne JBuilder.
Oder mal testweise im JBuilder die Compiler-Option *-target 1.1* setzen.


----------

